# تحضير التولوين (فينيل ميثان , ميثيل بنزين)



## zak13 (2 مارس 2009)

يا جماعه ...
لدي معلومات عن التولوين ولكنها ليست كامله
فأنا لا اعرف أو لم استطع الحصول على معلومات حول كيفية أنتاج او تحضير التولوين
من قطران الفحم ........!!!

وانتاج هذه الماده او تحضيرها هو امر مهم جدا جدا واحتياجي لها ايضا ضروووووري جدا جدا
فقد تعبت من البحث حول انتاجها ولم استطع الحصول على فائده حول هذه النقطه بالتحديد ..
و اعرف ان في هذا المنتدى من المهندسين المبدعين ومحبي الفائده ممن لديهم الاجابه ..

فأرجو ....أرجو ....
من الاخوه المهندسين ممن لديهم اي معلومات أو كتاب حول تحضير التولوين ان يفيدونا ....
ولكم جزييييل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام .....
ولكم الاجر ان شاء الله ......


----------



## يسر الحمصي (2 مارس 2009)

بدك التولوين مشان تصنع تي إن تي ولا لأغراض علمية بحتة؟


----------



## zak13 (2 مارس 2009)

انا طالب جامعي 
يعني محتاجه من شان بحث
اذا معك اي معلومه لا تبخل علي بها 
و لك جزيل الشكر ....


----------



## يسر الحمصي (15 يوليو 2009)

هلأ التولوين يستخدم في صناعة الدهانات كمذيب وبيدخل في صناعة الربنتين ( التنر )


----------



## moh30 (3 أغسطس 2013)

يمكن الحصول علي التولوين C6H5-CH3
من حمض البنزويك في وجود الايثانول (كحول مثبت العطور)

حمض البنزويك أو حمض الصمغ الجاوي مركب عضوي له الصيغة الكيميائية C7H6O2 أو C6H5COOH ، وهو أبسط الأحماض الكربوكسيلية العطرية.



و التولوين يسمس ميثيل البنزين (Methylbenzen) التولوين هو سائل عديم اللون ينتمي إلى البنزين. ويسمى أيضا البنزين المثيلي .
ينتمي التولوين إلى مجموعة من المركبات تسمى الهيدروكربونات الأروماتية وصيغته الكيميائية C6H5CH3. 
يحتوي جزيء التولوين على ست ذرات كربون مرتبة على شكل حلقة مع خمس ذرات هيدروجين ومجموعة ميثيل (CH3). 
ويصنع التولوين بمعالجة النفط أو تقطير قطران الفحم الحجري. ويستخدم الكيميائيون التولوين كمادة خام لإنتاج مواد كيميائية أخرى. 
فهم على سبيل المثال، يصنعون حمض البنزويك منه أحياناً. ويُستخدم حمض البنزويك مادة حافظة في المواد الغذائية والمشروبات ومستحضرات التجميل.
كما أن المطهر المعروف بكلورامين T مصنوع أيضا من التولوين. أما صُنَّاع المتفجرات فإنهم يستخدمون التولوين لصناعة ثالث نتريت التولوين، 
والمعروف باسم تي. إن. تي. (TNT). ويستخدم صُنَّاع الدهانات التولوين مذيبًا للك (الورنيش). 
ويدخل التولوين كذلك في صناعة الكثير من الصبغات والعطور. وتشترط الأنظمة الصحية في بعض الدول أن يقلل الصناع من كمية التولوين 
في الهواء الذي يتنفسه العمال. وتؤدي زيادة التعرض للتولوين إلى تلف جلد البشرة والعيون والجهاز العصبي المركزي.

كيفية الحصول على التولوين من بنزوات الصوديوم ؟
نزوات الصوديوم تكون على الصيغة التالية Ar-COONa
يتم تفاعل بنزوات الصوديوم مع قاعدة (NaOH) بوجود CaO
ليعطينا Ar وهي حلقة البنزين مع ناتج ثاني وهو Na2CO3

نقوم بتفاعل البنزين مع الكلوروفورم CH3Cl لينتج Ar-CH3 وهو التولوين وينتج ناتج آخر وهو حمض الهيدروكلوريك HCL‏

يعتبر البنزألدهيد *C[SUB]6[/SUB]H[SUB]5[/SUB]-CHO* أبسط الألدهيدات الأروماتية ، و يمكن الحصول عليه بدء من اللوز المر ، الذي يحوي جليكوزيد الأميجدالين *C[SUB]20[/SUB]H2[SUB]7[/SUB]-NO[SUB]11[/SUB]* الذي يتحلل مائيا بتأثير أنزيم الإمولسين الموجود معه ليعطي الجلوكوز و البنزألدهيد و حمض الهيدروسيانيك .​ 
كما يمكن الحصول على البنزألدهيد صناعيا انطلاقا من التولوين ، حيث تجرى كلورة التلوين لنحصل على كلوريد البنزيل *C[SUB]6[/SUB]H[SUB]5[/SUB]-CH[SUB]2[/SUB]Cl* ، و عند استمرار الكلورة مع التسخين مع الماء وكمية قليلة من هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم أو حمض الكبريتيك يتكون البنزألدهيد

ويمكن الحصول على البنزألدهيد بطريقة أخرى و ذلك بالأكسدة المباشرة للتولوين بوجود عامل مساعد و درجة حرارة مرتفعة. ​ 





​*
فهل يمكن عكس المعادلة للحصول علي التولوين من البنزالدهيد؟*

مع تحياتي


----------

